# problem with kmttg built from latest source code



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

Some time ago I built kmttg from source so I could experiment with an idea I had. Periodically, I merge in the latest changes.

As of code trunk 2821 I've been getting an exception when I try to do a remote todo list.


```
IOException - failed to decrypt safe contents entry: javax.crypto.BadPaddingException: Given final block not properly padded
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.RemoteInit(Remote.java:206)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.rpc.Remote.<init>(Remote.java:152)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.main.config.initRemote(config.java:566)
	at com.tivo.kmttg.task.remote$1AutoThread.run(remote.java:57)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```
This occurs also in 2823. Do you think this something I've neglected to merge into my build? Typically, I only merge in source code from the src... on down directory in the build.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

My bad. I hadn't updated correctly.


----------

